# From a Newbie to a Newbie---Vol. 3



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Being a newbie for me was making the leap from slingshots of the 60's to these new contraptions of today. My journey over these last 9 months included the time it took to shoot as much as possible, with as many slings as possible. I still think I can somehow end up with just one sling if my journey is just. For many of us, our budget or lifestyle and mindset will suggest that you will only own one sling. If you are that type of slinger, then keep reading!

From the Top Down:
1. Pocket Predator Uni-BoyScout. Thanks to Skarrd I got to shoot this. Are you a side shooter with an uncertain grip? You can strap any rubber on to this sling and hit a target. I like this grip so much that I am making a custom PP sideshooter right now with a PP metal core.

2. Pocket Predator Top Shot: 
Thanks to TAG I got to shoot this with a sweet bandset from Covert5. This sling helped me discover a better grip for my dodgy thumb. It is firm in the hand with a very small profile. Banded like this I can shoot LH or RH right out of my bag. As of today this is my new briefbag sling.

3. Pocket Predator TAC Hammer:
I initially avoided this sling because it look so... normal. I read about Hoggy finding his sweet spot on his TAC so I figured I needed to do my research. If you grew up on a wrist rocket, and want a fork that can handle any rubber, then this might be it. I think if I shot this slingshot before any other, I am not sure how many slings I would have shot.

4. Pocket Predator Scorpion:
I bought a Scorpion first after a giant hype injection from a forum member. I liked it okay, then gave it away because I thought I was a more 'sophisticated' shooter with a 'unique' grip. I went an got another because I felt I had come here on my own terms the second time around. I am a better TTF shooter now. If I were to spend the rest of my days shooting from 33ft, then the Scorpion is that sling.

5. Wasp Uni-Phoxx:
Ukprelude set me up with this little Wasp. It will hold any type of rubber and disappear into any pocket. It is clever and has all of the correct sling geometry. My hands need a little support in the palm. It helps the finger joints relax which is good if you have any arthritis in your hands. I am going to revisit the Wasp with a hyper-light bandset slinging dinky ammo.

Thats my two cents. Thankfully the Forum doesn't charge for handing out unsolicited advice!

Just Sling It!
Mojave Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I regret giving away my Uni BoyScout . Hopefully Bill will stock them soon .


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> I regret giving away my Uni BoyScout . Hopefully Bill will stock them soon .


Hey Treefork. Love your videos! Did you give your Uni to Skarrd? Regardless, as soon as I finish my SS I'll sling it over to you.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for the mention sir. you're an inspiration. i know all those frames except the wasp.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

treefork said:


> I regret giving away my Uni BoyScout . Hopefully Bill will stock them soon .


mr. treefork he has the aluminium core version with hdpe scales.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Those are some sweet shooters for sure. Certainly, the variety of slings out there now-a-days is great. I still want to try them all...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Those are some sweet shooters for sure. Certainly, the variety of slings out there now-a-days is great. I still want to try them all...


I tell my wife she is lucky I am not breeding horses.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This sling is the funkiest looking shooter that fits like I was born with it. I have an advantage that my hand size is the same as the designer and maker of the sling. I can easily handle it a pinch smaller...maybe?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

TopShot is an awesome little chunky fork. Its like a fist full of fury.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome rundown Mo! I'm glad you like the cocktail band/tube hybrid setup and it made it on your briefbag sling!


----------

